# can i demand for immediate cancellation of visa?



## jaki14 (Oct 28, 2012)

needs some help. im on a limited contract and has worked for the company for more than one year, i would like to ask for cancellation of my visa immediately was it possible without finishing the 30 days notice?can i demand for immediate cancellation of visa?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

What does it state in your contract as the termination process?

You might be able to forgo the 30 days notice if you agree not to get paid for it.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I believe, if you are on a limited contract and you resign before the end of the fixed period, you may find you owe your employer money regardless of whether you work your notice or not. Check your Arabic contract, it's all laid out in there.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

just quoting from the labour law article 116

If the contract has been terminated on part of the employee, the employee becomes liable for compensating the employer against losses incurred by him in consequence of contract termination, provided that the amount of compensation, may not exceed half a month's pay for a period of three months or for the remaining period of contract whichever is shorter, 
unless the terms of the contract provide otherwise.
Source: http://www.deg.gov.ae/sitecollectionimages/content/pubdocs/uae_labour_law_eng.pdf


Unless you have a termination mechanism in the labour contract, there is no concept of notice period or something like that in a limited contract (as BedouGirl already has mentioned). Unfortunately there is a big difference between the limited contract and unlimited contracts for termination of the contract


----------



## jaki14 (Oct 28, 2012)

this is the scenario im on a limited contract and i want to immediately cancel my visa this is because i have pending application to canada, they are requiring me to send a copy of cancellation of my visa within 60 days. i cannot consume the 60 days because i need to fix other papers and i need to go back to philippines.but employer doesnt want to cancel my visa until i find my replacement..i already gave her a 3-wk notice. i gave her this 29th of oct and planning to leave november 18. she's telling me that she cannot cancel my visa..please help me..thank you!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't think any of us can help you further. Take your Arabic contract to the MoL and tell them your situation and they will advise you. Or they have a toll free number 800 655 - you could try calling.


----------

